# 06 Murano sl - hard start with new fuel pump



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Hi everyone long story short my Murano takes a few more cranks to start up. Before I replaced the fuel pump it started immediately. I bought an aftermarket pump online so I suspect that to be the problem for. Has anyone had this issue?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

What was your reason for replacing the fuel pump in the first place? In this day and age, with a lot more electronics used in vehicle functions, it's best to replace electro-mechanical/electronic components with new or re-manufactured OEM components, NOT new/rebuilt aftermarket components.

Aftermarket components generally either don't last long, don't function as well or many times are DOA. There is a big difference between re-manufactured and rebuilt; with rebuilt parts, rebuilders will use a vehicle's old part and replace just the worn components. If the vehicle's old part cannot be rebuilt because it is too worn, they will use a part from another vehicle (referred to as a 'core'). If a core is used, than they will replace only what is needed in the core. With re-manufactured parts usually (not always) refers to a part that, for all practicable purposes, has been completely re-manufactured to the standard of a new part. So to summarize, new or re-manufactured are the best to buy. A rebuilt part may still be defective or DOA when you're ready to use it.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

The fuel gauge would stop working when it got around a quarter/half a tank. After doing a little research I still was not sure what sensor to change. Since the Murano had a slight intermittent hesitation I tried changing the fuel pump to see if that fixed both the hesitation and the gauge.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

I'll be purchasing OEM when I get up the money. I took a gamble due to the price of a OEM pump. Thanks for the input.


----------

